# Holes too big for wooden dowels



## wuxing (Dec 31, 2010)

I am putting together a dresser for my daughter. The legs uses two holes within close proximity of each other. One hole is for 1 inch tall x 5/16" thick round wooden dowel and the other is for a metal cam lock bolt. I notice the holes for the dowels are significantly larger than the dowels. Varying amounts of wiggle room. I went to the local Home Depot and tried to see if a 3/8" thick dowel would work. Too big.

I don't see myself needing to taking the dresser apart once it is finished.

Am I better off using the 5/16" dowels and use wood glue to fill in the wiggle room or should I try to sand down the 3/8" dowels?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I wouldn't use wood glue, I'd try an epoxy or some other agent that'll harden and provide support as well. Don't want dressers falling on the kids. You might check online for dowel supplies, like at woodcraft or somewhere similar. Maybe you can just order some and not have to worry about sanding or filling.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Maybe the holes are made for mm-sized dowels? 5/16 is 7,9 mm and 3/8 is 9,5 mm. A 8 mm dowel might fit perfect.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Is there enough there to just drill the hole to the larger 3/8s to fit your new dowel pin?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wuxing said:


> I am putting together a dresser for my daughter. The legs uses two holes within close proximity of each other. One hole is for 1 inch tall x 5/16" thick round wooden dowel and the other is for a metal cam lock bolt. I notice the holes for the dowels are significantly larger than the dowels. Varying amounts of wiggle room. I went to the local Home Depot and tried to see if a 3/8" thick dowel would work. Too big.
> 
> I don't see myself needing to taking the dresser apart once it is finished.
> 
> Am I better off using the 5/16" dowels and use wood glue to fill in the wiggle room or should I try to sand down the 3/8" dowels?


*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

If this is a DIY furniture kit, there might be a reason for the larger holes. It's likely made to be able to be taken apart. But, as already suggested, drilling a larger hole to fit a standard size dowel would be the way to go.












 









.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

If drilling a larger hole is out you can resort to wrapping the dowel in wood glue soaked paper to bring the diameter up to a proper fit. You may need a bit of sanding to touch up the rough edges after the glue dries and before assembly.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I wouldnt do anything yet.
I would first partially assemble the dresser with the supplied dowels. There may be a logistical reason for the sloppy hole, like maybe the dowel supposed to shift slightly with the cam lock in action. 
Try assembling it first before you glue anything.


----------



## wuxing (Dec 31, 2010)

This is the first piece of furniture that I am putting together where the dowels do not have a snug fit. I think it is just an error on the part of the manufacturer.

I am planning on putting epoxy in the holes where the dowel is going into. Do I need to use the epoxy in the leg only or should I also put into the hole of the frame that the dowel/leg is being attached to?


----------



## Boxtakilla (Sep 23, 2010)

If you haven't already finished the assembly there is a way to size a larger dowel to fit. 

Cut a 2x2 to a length of 6 inches or so. Long enough to clamp. Drill a hole through it in the drill press the diameter of the larger size dowel about an inch from one end. Screw a 1/4 bottom the same dimensions as the 2x2 over one end of the hole so when you put the dowel in it has a place to sit. Call this the cradle.

Put a straight bit in your router table and raise the bit to 1/2 inch or so. Set your fence so that the bit is centered on the cradle. Push the end of the cradle where the hole is drilled into the bit until the edge of the bit just breaks through the hole. Clamp the cradle to the fence and insert the dowel into the hole. Slowly push it down until it bottoms out. Now turn the dowel and the router bit will act as a pencil sharpener. With a little trial and error adjusting the cradle, you can cut an exact diameter for the hole. You can adjust the bit height to get the length of resized dowel you need.

I hope this makes sense. It works quite well.


----------



## Lloyd James (May 27, 2007)

*Sanding dowels*

I make custom designed toys that use dowels as a pivot points.
I have to have a certain amount of clearance, so I sand the dowel. I even sand the inside of holes with sandpaper wrapped around a smaller dowel or rod, so I can get just the right fit and hope they do not tighten up in the future. I design my motion toys to be able to be taken apart, so the dowels can be re-fitted.
Dowels are rarely perfectly round or straight.


----------

